# Comment modifier la taille d'une surface avec SPrig



## tistou19 (7 Mai 2010)

Bien le bonsoir,   

Je développe un petit jeu avec un ami, et dans mon programme C avec SDL, je charge une image dans une surface. Jusque là je n'ai aucun problème. Seulement dans mon jeu, je voudrais pouvoir jouer sur la taille de mes images à l'affichage. Je sais qu'il faut donc travailler sur les dimensions de la surface. On m'a proposé la bibliothèque SPriG, qui en effet à l'air bien aboutie... Seul problème je n'arrive pas à trouver la fonction tellement il y en a... Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aide...:rose: Merci


----------



## tatouille (10 Mai 2010)

tu creer ub=n clip ou alors une nouvelle surface avec des dimensions differentes, t'es a classer dans les graves du ciboulo


----------

